# Refresh page



## lernen.2007 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich den gleichen(keine Weiterleitung) Html Seite refreshen?

Gruß
erkan


----------



## Flex (20. Mai 2007)

Mit HTML selbst gibt es nur die Möglichkeit einer Weiterleitung (zumindest soweit ich weiß) wo man ja trotzdem die gleiche Seite angeben kann.

Ansonsten müsste man wohl auf JavaScript zurückgreifen.


----------



## BruniGunde (20. Mai 2007)

```
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=index.html">
</head>
```

content = Sekunden
URL = Adresse bzw. Datei


----------



## Maik (20. Mai 2007)

Hi,

siehe hierzu auch http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#weiterleitung


----------

